# E-Brake light on - even when lever is down



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

This started happening recently, when it was very hot outside. The e-brake light would stay on the dash even though the actual cable released. When it got cooler at night, the light would go off as normal. Now, even when it's cooler out, the light doesn't go off. I took apart the console just to make sure the 'button' wasn't stuck that releases the light, but it's working perfect. Any ideas?


----------



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

the light is not only for your e-brake. it is also a warning light for a low pressure in the braking system or a low fluid level


----------



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

I went out to check the fluid level in the reservoir and it is barely above the min. mark. There's an actual sensor in that small reservoir? It doesn't look very sophisticated but I'll fill it up tomorrow with DOT 3 fluid and see if that helps.


----------



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

not sure if the b13 has the lvel sensor. but it will have the pressure sensor for sure


----------



## dragontoy22r (Jun 27, 2007)

You can also check the switch at the e-brake lever itself, could be bad or loose.


----------



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

Filling it up seems to have done the trick. I tried checking the switch before but that worked. It hardly took any fluid at all and the light went off.
Thanks guys!


----------



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

no prob man


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Its not a "E-brake" its a parking brake. If you were to use it in a emergency situation you would make things alot worse.


----------



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

2dr_Sentra said:


> Its not a "E-brake" its a parking brake. If you were to use it in a emergency situation you would make things alot worse.


wrong!!!

The call it an e-brake cause it is separate from the rest of the hydraulic system, if the system were to fail you would still have your " EMERGENCY BRAKE" to help you slow down.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

2dr_Sentra said:


> Its not a "E-brake" its a parking brake. If you were to use it in a emergency situation you would make things alot worse.


Did you just copy and paste this from another thread? 
http://www.nissanforums.com/b13-91-94-chassis/136929-emergency-brake.html


The fliud resevior does have a level switch inside and i know it's helped me remember to refill when I had leaking calipers.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

pare_john said:


> wrong!!!
> 
> The call it an e-brake cause it is separate from the rest of the hydraulic system, if the system were to fail you would still have your " EMERGENCY BRAKE" to help you slow down.


Lol. Ok! Think what you like. I think its not part of the hydraulic system. But technically its a parking brake


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

^^^
Did you really not read the sentance before you posted? You just reiterated what he said. 



pare_john said:


> They call it an e-brake cause it is separate from the rest of the hydraulic system





2dr_Sentra said:


> I think its not part of the hydraulic system


Since you don't read anything this wont help much so instead of typing it again, I"ll just post what I typed in the last thread that you didn't read. Hope it helps...again......



HATEnFATE said:


> It's a combination of both actually and if used properly in an emergency situation, it can prove most helpful. It's a safety feature built in as a redundant part of the braking system so that it you were to lose your brakes due to fluid loss, or any other failure or the hydraulic system, you can still stop your car. It is an emergency brake as well as a parking brake


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

HATEnFATE said:


> ^^^
> Did you really not read the sentance before you posted? You just reiterated what he said.
> 
> 
> Since you don't read anything this wont help much so instead of typing it again, I"ll just post what I typed in the last thread that you didn't read. Hope it helps...again......


I know its not part of the hydraulic system, its done by a cable. I know this. 

Find some hardcore proof that its called a "e-brake" i know thats another name or what people have called it but its not technically correct.

Shown here in popular mechanics-

Replacing A Parking Brake Cable - Popular Mechanics

Its called a parking brake...

Also here-

PARKING BRAKE

Definition: The mechanical hand- or foot-operated brake that prevents the vehicle from rolling or slipping when parked. 

Link- PARKING BRAKE

Last one-

Here it shows brake warning light... does it say E-Brake warning light?

Brakes: Parking Brake Warning Light

Purpose: *The parking brake* warning light notifies the driver that the *parking brake* is engaged. This reduces the chances of driving off with the parking rake engaged, causing premature wear of the rear brakes. 

Maintenance Tips/Suggestions: Use your *parking brake* regularly. Not using the parking brake for a long period of time and then activating it may cause cables and other parts to seize because of corrosion. If the BRAKE light stays on after you've released the parking brake, it may indicate a hydraulic system problem because the same light may be used for multiple purposes. There's also the possibility that the parking brake cable or switch may be sticking or is out of adjustment. Consult a professional technician to isolate the cause.


----------



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

from wikipedia

*In cars, the hand brake (also known as the emergency brake, e-brake, park brake, or parking brake) is a supplementary system that can be used if the vehicle's primary brake system (usually hydraulic brakes) has a failure. Automobile e-brakes usually consist of a cable (usually adjustable for length) directly connected to the brake mechanism on one end and to some type of lever that can be actuated by the driver on the other end. The lever is traditionally and more commonly a hand-operated system (hence the hand brake name), the most common configuration being a handle on the floor between the driver and front passenger, and less commonly being a handle bar located on the lower portion of the dashboard somewhere close to the steering wheel column. Alternatively, the lever can also be foot-operated, in form of a pedal in the foot well in front of the driver, located to the far left apart from the other pedals.

However, the most common use for an automobile emergency brake is to keep the vehicle motionless when it is parked, thus the alternative name, parking brake. Car emergency brakes have a ratchet locking mechanism that will keep them engaged until a release button is pressed. On vehicles with automatic transmissions, this is usually used in concert with a parking pawl in the transmission. Automotive safety experts recommend the use of both systems to immobilize a parked car, and the use of two systems is required by law in some jurisdictions, yet many individuals use only the "Park" position on the automatic transmission and not the parking brake. Also, manual transmission cars are recommended to be left in their lowest gear (usually either first or reverse) when parked, especially when parked on an incline. It should be noted, however, that increased rolling resistance may lead to greater damage to the stationary vehicle if it is struck by a vehicle in motion - the firmly anchored stationary vehicle will dissipate crash energy by absorbing it into its structure.*

So lets just say that it is called both and leave it at that. There is no reason to agrue over this anymore


----------



## budsang1 (Apr 14, 2005)

i agree with 2dr...yanking up on that hand brake at speed is only going to cause you to lose control of the car. I would only use it as a very last resort, as in, my brakes have completely failed, i need the car to come to a stop, i've downshifted as much as i can to slow the car...now, i gently pull the hand brake.

That light being on can also mean your alternator is not performing as it should...it seems to always be a precursor to it's failure


----------



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

no one ever said you have to yank on it.


----------

